# plant ID



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

From the same tank as the earlier posted mystery moss, this plant has grown.
This is the emersed form of the plant.








Here is a closer look at one of the white blooms.








Look familiar? Origin unknown.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Would you say the stems are square in cross section?


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It beats me where you got it (locally collected maybe?), but it looks like _Lindernia dubia_. It's a really nice plant that does well and I'm glad to see more people trying it.

Lindernia dubia page


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks.
My guess on the origin is that the top soil used in the tank was collected from a wetland.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That could well be the case. It disappeared from our club so I arranged to have some sent to me by a friend. While that was in transit, I discovered a stem of it growing in one of my tanks. I hadn't had any for several months and not even in that tank! Apparently, this one really makes it around by seed, as my friend said that his stock showed up the same way (he had also kept in in the past). The funny thing is that _L. dubia_ can be pretty hard to find in its habitat. I have never seen it as one of those species that you see in abundance on a collecting trip. I'd say you'd be lucky to find two or three plants per pond.

Take care of it, because it's easily one of the nicest native plants.


----------

